# New Pistol Sights



## Trip_Wire (Oct 9, 2011)

I just bought and had installed on my Glock 27 a set of Truglo Tritium/fiber Optic sights. They have two yellow dots on the rear sight and a brighter green dot on the front sight.
They really show up in daylight or any light and also are visible in low to no light.
So far I'm happy with them. Anybody here had any experience with these sights?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 9, 2011)

Just have the tritiums on my .45, but I am still trying to get to the range.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 9, 2011)

I put tritium on and have been very happy with them I do not own any tru glows.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been just been replacing my front sights with the fiber optic sights.   It seems to be a really good bang for the buck.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm putting a set of these in orange on my G23 soon. My pistols and rifles all have red optics of some form and I wanted to continue the trend for familiarity's sake.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=42614/avs|Manufacturer_1=TRIJICON/Product/HD-trade-NIGHT-SIGHTS


----------



## policemedic (Oct 9, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I'm putting a set of these in orange on my G23 soon. My pistols and rifles all have red optics of some form and I wanted to continue the trend for familiarity's sake.
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=42614/avs|Manufacturer_1=TRIJICON/Product/HD-trade-NIGHT-SIGHTS



I'm waiting for them to make a set for my HKs and 1911s.  Trijicon won't give a date.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 10, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I'm putting a set of these in orange on my G23 soon. My pistols and rifles all have red optics of some form and I wanted to continue the trend for familiarity's sake.
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=42614/avs|Manufacturer_1=TRIJICON/Product/HD-trade-NIGHT-SIGHTS



Was looking at those for my S&W mp.40.. but I just dont shoot it enough during school to invest in em. Shoulda had em put on right when I sold my ar-15


----------



## policemedic (Oct 10, 2011)

Jonnyb said:


> Was looking at those for my S&W mp.40.. but I just dont shoot it enough during school to invest in em. Shoulda had em put on right when I sold my ar-15



Do you carry the gun?


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 10, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Do you carry the gun?



As long as I'm not at school! Put its first 400 rounds through the other weekend. Felt good :)


----------



## policemedic (Oct 10, 2011)

Jonnyb said:


> As long as I'm not at school!



If you're carrying it, then get the sights.  No matter how much you shoot, you'll always carry it more than you fire it.  You don't get to pick the day or time, y'know?

In all honesty, I think Trijicon nailed it with these sights.  The front sight draws your eye like a magnet.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 10, 2011)

policemedic said:


> If you're carrying it, then get the sights. No matter how much you shoot, you'll always carry it more than you fire it. You don't get to pick the day or time, y'know?
> 
> In all honesty, I think Trijicon nailed it with these sights. The front sight draws your eye like a magnet.



Agreed. Most definitely will when this semester is over and I sell my books.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 11, 2011)

The thing that drew me to the TruGlo sights that I bought, was the combination of the Fiber Optic and Tritium. The Fiber optic's really show up with any kind of light, especially day light and the Tritium do the job in dim or no light. I have had tritium sights on my other pistols before and they are good at night or dim light; however, don't do anything for one in day light. I would have preferred to have two green on the rear and the yellow in front, but they are not made that way.


----------

